# NYC + Frigid Temps + Water Main Break + Sink Hole + Hammer + Screwdriver + Audi A3. Nothing Good Can Come of This.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Cars and NYC just don't get along. Really. The relationship between automobiles and the island of Manhattan is toxic. If you're lucky you get pock marked bumpers, enough parking tickets to wallpaper your hole of an apartment, your iPod knicked by the parking garage attendant and a monthly parking garage fee that'd cover the lease on a new A8. That's if you're lucky.

If you're not lucky you could be Pete. We first heard of Pete... or rather Pete's Audi A3 watching the NBC nightly news. Apparently Pete, a Jets fan who parked his car at near a friend's place on East 2nd Street didn't notice the sink hole (they call them potholes in NYC) that's been spewing water. 

As Pete watched the Jets go down in flames to the Pittsburgh Steelers, cars driving past and splashing water on Pete's poor Audi in the frigid January temperatures eventually resulted in one A3 encased in ice Han Solo style.

Alas poor Pete returned to find his frozen ride and, while we applaud him for remaining pretty calm about the whole thing, we were astounded to see him take a hammer and screwdriver to the ice. At the very least he's lost his back window as a result. We hope he didn't drop that beer he had in his other hand when he was interviewed by CBS.

Then we got to thinking. Maybe Pete's move wasn't so poorly calculated. I mean, what would you do if this were your car? At least the windshield wipers are encased in 6 inches of ice so meter readers won't be putting parking tickets there... or perhaps they'll just drop them through that back window. Jabba must have been a Steelers fan.

Read more about it and watch video from the local CBS affiliate and several other links below.

* Full Story - NewYork.CBSLocal *
* Full Story - WPix.com *
* Full Story - Gothamist.com *


----------

